# Levi Leipheimer’s King Ridge GranFondo 2011



## Zen_Turtle (Aug 19, 2010)

Who signed up?
Tall, Grande or Venti?
I better start training...

Last year's thread:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=181291

ZT


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

I signed up. I think that was the hardest part.


----------



## Peninsula Ryan (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm in for the big one...King's Ridge is one of the coolest roads I've ridden


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm in - doing the 65 miler.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

i'm in for a Gran.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Do all 7500 get to ride with Levi?*

 

Sheesh, that's a lot of riders. Imagine the lines at the Port-a-Potties!


----------



## cinelliguy (Jan 4, 2011)

Levi is off the front with all the Cat and pro riders, celebrities in the lead out group. I have done the GF for the last two years and last year I decided to get there early, do to high numbers, and get on the tail of the lead out group for safety sake. I recommend this plan to avoid the fine folks who may not have the finest riding skills.


----------

